# Calling all nubian lovers



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

We are getting 2 new georgious kids to start improving our Little herd just wanted to share our excitement. 
The doeling that we are looking at is from ashby farms ashbyfarmsgoats.com

















And the buckling is coming from galloping winds ranch 
Gallopingwindsranch.com

















I'm still new to this but i think these are some good pedigree that should help add color improve milk in our herd.

What do y'all think?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow! Thats all i can say beautiful!!!!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Love that doeling!! What a pretty face!! Nice additions. Congrats


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks were excited. 

The doeling is the first one pictured from the side.

The buckling is is the second one looking at the camera with the striking striped face.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love all the spots! Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh! So cute! I think they are going to grow out gorgeously. Good choices


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooola- LA!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

The first doeling has an impressive pedigree. Saada and Kastdemur's are both very good herds! They are both beautiful does and have amazing coloring!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

LOVE the doeling!!!! I am sooooo hoping for spots this next kidding season! I love color on the Nubians!! Congrats and hope that Kastdemurs blood does well for you. Saada/Kastdemurs are a couple of the top herds in the US! so congrats to you!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

OMGoodness! I LOVE,LOVE,LOVE them both!!! :drool: I am a sucker for a spotted nubian!! Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics of those babies


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lots of Spots! lol. The doeling does have an impressive pedigree. The Saada herd is very well known across the country and I do believe their kidding schedule is sold out for the next few years, so the only chance to get a kid from Saada would be if they had one in the Spotlight Sale, or getting a daughter to one 

Six M Galaxy is very well known for MILK. So your buckling should have some pretty milky goats on the top side. TLC-Farms has some really nice goats too, they are also in Texas.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Gorgeous colors! You are going to have a very colorful herd! Our Nubian doe has the same grandsire as your doe. King of the Hill is a very famous buck!

This is her pedigree: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001558972


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They are both very nice looking kids! You will fall in love with the Saada lines. I have two with Saada lines in my herd and they are wonderful!

But I love both of their colors but that doeling has more of my attention. Congrats!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

wow! They're both beautiful!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the info I've learned a lot. I'm new to the registered so I'm still learning. It sounds like they are going to be exactly what were looking for. 
And it sounds like I'm getting lucky to get with the saada doe.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I am waiting on a confirmation on the doe but the buck is reserved and ready for me to pick up. 
If that doe doesn't go threw this is our second choice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know pedigrees or conformation but she is really cute too!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

All of them are cute on my opinion

Beautiful markings too


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Very sad both the does we wants are on hold for some one else  

The only doe left has the same saada pedigree but no spots. 

And her mom is the bucks Grandma is that to close to breed?


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

We will be picking him up on the 12th


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

It is a bit close, but probably far enough apart to get some good kids..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Bummer, but with all those spots on the buck...you should get some good ones!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry it didn't work out with the doelings, but congrats on the buckling. With his color you would probably stand a good chance getting color bred to solid does.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

As much as people love spots, conformation should always come first. I f that girl has the conformation and depth of pedigree you want in your herd, I say go for it! 

If they were already registered, you could do a planned breeding to get the percent inbreeding. But, it looks like we can't do that, unfortunately. I think you should be okay with that amount of inbreeding. Some people breed much closer than that.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

OakHollowRanch

I am new to registered and new to Nubians. 
They have a very different conformation than the Nigerians and boars that I am use to. 
I'm still learning what to look for good or bad critiques are welcome.









This is Ginger snaps


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Lunar eclipse


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Aurora


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Adidas and her 1/2 Nigerian kids


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

This is the buck that the above girls are currently exposed to.


----------

